# My dog.. * and kitty with pictures*



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont want to be hated on this site, I know I got off on a bad foot, and I am sincerely wanting to be a member for food related issues.. I have been hesitant to share my dog and cat pictures with you guys for fear of being banned or singled out for me being from some other forum.
I will share my dog and maybe some cat pictures so people can see my baby and see what I feed. He is my best friend and my constant (like 24/7 and I am not exaggerating I cant work after my accident) companion.
He is my everything, and is steadily working towards his CGC and I am about ready to have him instated as my Service Dog. I got him after my very bad car accident and he has been everything and more in helping me with my PTSD, depression and very bad anxiety. He goes with me in my truck and to about every store and restaurant he is allowed in, he makes me able to function in a vehicle and out in public. Anyone who has been in some traumatic event knows how hard PTSD and Anxiety regarding the accident or issue can be to overcome, and this dog has helped me better than any medication or Doctor could ever hope to.
I have had him since he was 4 weeks old. His name is Bear, after the Chicago Bears. I got him through a lady who rescued his mother after she was bred to be "mean" and all that jazz. He and his mother are about as far from that ghetto ideal as you can get. He is 9 months old now and he has been nothing but amazing. He is by far the best dog I have ever owned. I wanted a APBT but agreed to take a pup from the mother before I saw her and 2 months before the puppies were even born. The lady who rescued his mom did everything a person should when looking to home puppies. I had to go through days of interviews, she asked about who lived with me, who would be the caretaker of the pup, how many hours a day he would be with someone, how many hours of exercise he would get, what knowledge of the breed I had, and just so many more questions, not to mention about 2 1/2 - 3 months of constant daily emails. She was amazing and even now I am still in daily contact with her and she is friends with me on FB and she gets to see pictures of Bear almost daily. 
She gave me the best dog I ever owned, and I still to this day say "he was the best 50$ I have ever spent!" and he has done nothing but live up to that.
I just want to do right by my pet. I have had tons of birds, reptiles, rodents etc. I have always provided the above "normal" care. I always wanted to do the best of the best for them I raced birds and showed birds (pigeons/doves) and you cant just buy a bag of seed and have them thrive.. they will stay alive but they wont be their 100%, I am sure you all know with your pets, feeding the best begets the best. Hell I got Bear and he was on Iams (thats all she could afford to feed a rescued full litter and the mother) and when she gave him to me she gave enough food to switch him over without upset (see I told you she was awesome!) she recommended Nutro puppy chow, and now that I have been reading its not top of the line, but its not Pedigree either. He was on a half big bag and he wasnt doing well, horrible skin, puss pimples, and he smelled so bad no matter how much I washed him. I started searching and on this one bully dog site I was reading and decided upon a grain free kibble. Luckily my feed shop that I have been going to since I was an early teen carried TOTW. He has improved beyond my expectations and is now a healthy amazing example of what a good diet can do. I am looking to learn about raw feeding more, I have the general idea but I am one of those people who needs to know everything and anything about something before I switch to doing that. I want to make sure I am going to be able to do everything right. 
I know I am not like most of the people on this site, and thats cool. Sure we had our issues, but I want to be a bigger person and put that behind me for the better of my pets. They dont deserve to miss out on a great quality of life because I dont get along with people and I refuse to allow that. You guys on this site are top of the line when it comes to PMR and all things regarding feeding your dogs/cats and I want to understand and learn. I love learning and when it has to do with my pets whether its fish, cats, dogs, birds, or whatever I want to get the best of the best info and be a better pet parent and provide all I can for them regardless of what I have to cut out of my life to do so, I am their caretaker and should do anything in my power to provide the best I can for them. So please, I am just wanting and asking to be allowed into your forum and I will stay out of things I know nothing about and if you disagree with me on my options I wont initiate arguments and such. I am here to learn and will keep out of things regarding training and such because I know our ideas of such dont parallel and I cant change your minds on how to train and I can see you have happy and healthy dogs, so why would I? All I care about is people taking amazing care of their pets, feeding and loving them and if you dont do it my way, thats fine we both work for a common goal and thats to be a great owner and an example to the general public.

Now that I have gotten that off of my chest, back to my baby! I cant get over how beautiful my Shmeeber Bear is!! Do you wanna see??! Sorry I wrote a novel  so I will make up for it by providing pictures of my awesome puppy! These are some very new ones! Please do enjoy! 
*I may throw in some of my kitten! Her name is KiKi, my friend had a feral Momma cat in her yard for years now and she had a litter in a wood pile in the yard, she took the kittens and mother in and let her raise them indoors in safety, she kept and found appropriate homes (with speuter contracts) for all the kittens, she also fixed the Momma and then let her back out, and now Momma is trying to be a indoor kitty!! KiKi is about 7 months old now and very pretty!*

Him enjoying my balcony!









I swear he isnt spoiled..









Not at all!! 









Bear and KiKi









He is a baby Bear! X)









Lol he isnt begging, right that second at least!









This is my lap, I think they might like me or each other.. maybe 









Bear being classy lol! 









KiKi being a nice kitty, enjoying the sun shine and cool weather on my balcony *supervised*









Bear after his bath! He loves that chair! Loved it since he was only a handful, wanna see a picture of him when he was very young in the same chair??


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

This was him in the same chair after a bath at 3 months old! lol wasnt he a cutie?









He loves his flowers!









KiKi looking thought the door at me lol









My favorite newer picture, his eyes make me swoon. He is my love!


















His dorky face!









He has a nice body for a blue dog huh! X)









Glass cant separate their love! 









I thought I would end on this picture, it shows his sillyness very well. Can you see his zoomies in those eyes? lol 









*Again, I will stay quiet when I should and only offer advice on things I know about. I want to learn and become a better pet parent, I will put my opinions aside and take in all you guys have to offer, you are very smart when it comes to canine (and feline) diets. I respect that. Thank you and I will be a good member I promise. Sorry I wrote so much, but I wanted you to understand my sincerity with this.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Pictures are ALWAYS welcome :thumb: Bear is a gorgeous dog!! I'm becoming a big fan of that colour as I see more dogs on here like that, very cute.

And kiki - beautiful! I love cats :biggrin:


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Pictures are ALWAYS welcome :thumb: Bear is a gorgeous dog!! I'm becoming a big fan of that colour as I see more dogs on here like that, very cute.
> 
> And kiki - beautiful! I love cats :biggrin:


Thanks very much! I love his color, and feeding good food and supplements helps keep him nice and purdy! but I dont think I will ever own another blue dog. Just the possible health and skin issues from them makes me not want to support genetic mutations color wise. I have to watch what I put on and in him otherwise he could have a reaction. 

Thanks about KiKi, she is a little *bitch* lol she is so bad, something about being feral bred, and calico has made her semi insane lol but she is a great cat to have with a bully dog, she is more dangerous than he is!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Very Very cute pictures! Your kitty is adorable. I love the dilute calicos, I've got a dilute tortoiseshell myself....among other critters.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK - I am looking at those great ears. Is it just me, or do they really have little tips on them? They are very cute.

I have a blue dog also - he doesn't have skin problems but he's pretty bald at 8 years old. I thought raw food might bring some hair back but so far nope.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Oso, I want to say a few things to you in regards to your post.

The first is that I have absolutely no idea what the hell you are talking about in regards to getting off on the wrong foot because I have never seen a thread written by you before. Therefore, with me, we are a clean slate and I wouldn't have known anything if you hadn't said anything. I don't visit every section every day because I just don't have the time and as much I like DFC, I really am not that interested to spend my entire day on here.

So no worries, mate. You're just another person with pets who really adores their pets, as far as I'm concerned.

Second thing is your cat is so preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty. (I really love cats. They are such awesome creatures.) It seems like it would be difficult to take a bad photo of Kiki.

Third, your dog looks great. I can see what you mean about those eyes. You can actually see the intelligence.

Edit: Oh and I forgot to mention, the fake grass on your balcony cracks me up.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> OK - I am looking at those great ears. Is it just me, or do they really have little tips on them? They are very cute.
> 
> I have a blue dog also - he doesn't have skin problems but he's pretty bald at 8 years old. I thought raw food might bring some hair back but so far nope.


Well the way his ears fold it makes funny little tips lol they are so big they just do that on their own 
Bear only had skin issues on grain kibble, now he is great! He recently had an issue but I think that was more so the shampoo or weather related because now his hair is all but normal. 
As for you pup, I heard that Vitamin E on the hairless patches would help grow it back, might be worth a try? I was going to use that on Bears spots but they are almost all the way grown back in. Its good for scars too and from what I heard people put it on scars and it would make the hair wanna grow back in and cover the scar as well as lighten it, and keep it from being a big scar if you put it on right after a wound was had.
He might not grow back because after not having hair for a while it gets harder to get it to come back in... I am trying to think of other stuff that could help him..




SerenityFL said:


> Oso, I want to say a few things to you in regards to your post.
> 
> The first is that I have absolutely no idea what the hell you are talking about in regards to getting off on the wrong foot because I have never seen a thread written by you before. Therefore, with me, we are a clean slate and I wouldn't have known anything if you hadn't said anything. I don't visit every section every day because I just don't have the time and as much I like DFC, I really am not that interested to spend my entire day on here.
> 
> ...


Lol well I was banned under another name. I figured the higher ups would know because they can check IP addresses and such, plus my dog is well known from other sites so they can easily tell who I am even though I dont use the same name, I mean he is pretty recognizable with those donkey ears 
All my other stuff has since been deleted. I just wanted people who know who I am to know I am not trying to get all into that again and I am here to learn about food and to drop the petty stuff and have a "to each his own" mentality regarding certain things. 

Thanks so much about KiKi, she is a very cute cat.. but she is absolutely psychotic. She is so crazy and does some of the weirdest stuff, she runs up the back of the couch and will run along the wall, like "wall riding" lol she attacks my dog, she will attack people, she takes "spazz" to a whole new level. Like right now she has her beanie baby turtle and is running through the how yowling and jumping off chairs and sliding on the tile floors lol
She takes very good pictures when she is sitting still, I wish I could get more of her because her eyes are so gorgeous next to her white fur. 

LOL thanks about the grass, I had to do it! I dont have a yard and my original cat loooooved sitting in the grass, so instead of leaving my balcony flat concrete I wanted to get her some "grass" to lay in, Bear and KiKi love it and will run out there like little weirdos  Its really nice on your feet too, much more inviting than cold concrete!


----------

